# Pressing rhinestones or patches onto velvet



## PerryW (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi 
I was wondering if anyone had any experience pressing rhinestones or patches onto velvet. The velvet gets sort of 'mushy' when the heat is too high, but when lowered it doesn't adhere well. Is there anything I could put on top of my design between the top platen and my velvet to protect the velvet? (besides for teflon sheets, they don't really help.) I don't clamp the press, so the velvet won't get destroyed but maybe if I had the right materiel in between I could...
Thanks in advance


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You need heat and pressure to make the rhinestones stick. Velvet doesn't do well with heat or pressure.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Jane is right. I personally have not tried velvet. If you want to experiment, try kraft paper. You might put a pillow underneath to help. I think I would lower temp and pressure but increase dwell time.


----------



## PerryW (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you! I will try that...


----------

